# URGENT Pregnancy Quetion



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My cat is just over 4 weeks pregnant. My dog occasionaly runs after the cat but just to chew on her fur and not to bite her or anything. I am a bit worried wether the kittens inside her are ok. At the moment she is still eating and drinking more than usual,her nipples are still pink, her tummby is bulging out a little from the sides and she is always lying around the house in different places(quite unusual for my cat cos she usually just picks a spot and sleeps for most of the day). Do you think her kittens are ok?Should I get an ultrasound done or can you tell that her pregnancy is going ok from the symptoms I gave you?

Can anyone help?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

What has made you think there are problems - has your dog hurt her? If you are at all worried, take her to the vets - it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would not allow a dog to treat a pregnant (if any) cat that way. It can be stressful to the cat and stress can cause the female to abort the foetuses, nothing I'd risk.

If the nipples are pink/red and swollen she's probably pregnant.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Snake, If you were pregnant would you want someone chasing & biting on you? I'm not being judgemental But sometimes you have to put yourself in your pet's place to understand.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*My cats*

My cats cally ( is pregnant due any moment ) and Jinxie are both around the new pup sophia and cally smacks her anytime she goes near her and jinxie can take care of herself is there any way you can keep the dog outside until the kittens are born and i wouldnt bother taking her to the vet the kittens at that age arent very fragile anyways


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

stress is really bad on pregnant kitties


----------

